# 1968 GTO headlight door cover recommendation?



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi All, 
The original LH hideaway headlight door cover on my '68 has turned brittle and developed cracks. Due to its age, I expect the RH side will soon follow. My search for quality OEM replacements has not yielded any in better condition than what I am replacing. I would appreciate any feedback from those that have tried the reproduction pieces or (longshot) where I might find some OEM replacements that are not disintegrating. The car was fully restored a few years ago and at the time the originals seemed fine and were reinstalled. I'd like to fix these blemishes. 
Thanks for any insights!


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Just an idea - call Dick Smart 260-438-882nine. He developed an electric conversion kit. for the doors. He would probably have a pretty good idea of what is out there and the quality of parts.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

are they splittting around the 4 corner mounting holes?

I repair mine with gorilla 2 part glue ... using a tooth pick to poke it into 
the cracks ,,,, it doesnt take much FROM THE BACK

then when mounting after dry time 

I use the toothpick to add a little black permatex gasket maker to the
slipnut hole and the tip of the screw,,,, and tighten just to contact ,,,,
again it takes very little once it sets up ,,,, you are basically holding
an "almost" tight "snug" scew in place from not rattling out ,,, and is not
putting pressure on the headlight cover holes ,,,, Ive gone as far as a dab
between the cover and the slip nut "unseen" also to gently hold them in place,,, 
there was an nos that sold for 225 passs side I think ,,,,
but if yours look great and match your grilles and your happy with em

I would repair them ,,,, it wasnt a good engineering job on those
a tapered hole in the cover with a tapered head screw is meant for
a blow out 50 years later .... seems they wanted a flush look...

the repops are heavy and thick feeling at least the few pairs I have run across ,,, nos is the way

also AMES and others sell a C shaped picture frame border bracket
thats kinda notice able tho if you know what to look for

good luck

Scott

"1/2 turn past stripped and back a quarter son " thanks Dad


----------

